# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی منابع طبیعی

## Parniya

*مهندسی منابع طبیعی*

*هدف و ماهيت*مهندسي منابع طبيعي در 5 گرايش تدريس مي شود.
توانايي هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه
داوطلب دوره جنگل داري بايد در زمينه هاي زيست شناسي ، رياضي ، زمين شناسي و اکولوژي قوي باشد ، با توجه به کميت و کيفيت درس هايي که در اين رشته تدريس مي شود، دانشجو بايد از توان و دانش بالايي در زمينه هاي علوم طبيعي و رياضي برخوردار بوده ، قدرت تجزيه و تحليل مسائل طبيعي و بوم شناسي (اکولوژيکي ) را داشته باشد و داراي دقت کافي در مسائل جنگل باشد.
داوطلبان گرايش مراتع و آبخيزداري نيز بايد در زمينه هاي اکولوژي ، علوم زميني ، آمار و رياضيات قوي باشند.
بيشتر فعاليت هاي اين رشته در محيط باز و جنگل انجام مي گيرد، لذا داوطلب بايد از توانايي جسمي و علاقه مندي لازم برخوردار باشد تا بتواند در شرايط مختلف جوي در مناطق بياباني و کوهستاني فعاليت نمايد .
همچنين داوطلب گرايش جنگلداري بايد براي کار در محيط هاي خارج شهر آمادگي جسمي لازم را داشته باشد.
توانايي هاي فارغ التحصيلان
فارغ التحصيلان رشته علوم و صنايع چوب و کاغذ مي توانند در موارد زير ارائه دهنده خدمات تخصصي باشند:
به عنوان مدير فني در بخش هاي دولتي و يا خصوصي مجتمع هاي چوب و کاغذ و کارخانه هاي توليد فرآورده هاي چوبي .
به عنوان مربي در هنرستان هاي فني و حرفه اي و به صورت مجري امور تحقيقات صنايع چوب و کاغذ کشور .
به عنوان کارشناس (مهندس) متخصص در دفترهاي فني سازمان جنگل ها و مراتع (وزارت جهاد كشاورزي) و موسسه هاي تحقيقات منابع طبيعي .
از جمله کارهايي که فارغ التحصيلان رشته جنگل داري مي توانند انجام دهند به شرح زير مي باشد:
1-  طراحي ، محاسبه و تهيه طرح هاي جنگل داري در جنگل هاي شمالي و ساير قسمتهاي ايران در مساحت هاي مختلف به صورت مجزا و يا طراحي طرح هاي جنگلداري در داخل يک حوضه آبخيز .
2- طراحي ، محاسبه و اجراي راه ها و جاده هاي جنگلي ، شامل : مسيريابي ، پياده کردن مسير، و زيرسازي جاده ها .
3- نجام کارهاي نقشه برداري که در کارهاي راه سازي و تهيه نقشه هاي دقيق جنگلي براي محاسبات و طراحي مورد نياز است .
4- شرکت در طرح هاي تحقيقاتي مراکز علمي و موسسات پژوهشي کشور .
5- طراحي و تهيه طرح هاي بهره برداري از جنگل هاي ايران.
6- طراحي و تهيه، نظارت و اجراي طرح هاي جنگل کاري و پارک هاي جنگلي در مناطق معتدل، خشک و نيمه خشک کشور .
7- طراحي و احداث نهالستان هاي موقت و دائمي جنگل و توليد انبوه نهال و مکان يابي مناطق توليد بذر و تهيه بذرهاي جنگلي و تامين نياز نهالستان هاي جنگلي .
8-تهيه، محاسبه و اجراي طرح هاي آمار برداري و اندازه گيري از جنگل هاي شمال کشور.
فارغ التحصيلان که به دريافت درجه مهندسي منابع طبيعي در رشته جنگل داري نايل مي شوند از اطلاعات کافي فني و مهندسي از يک طرف و علوم طبيعي و اقتصادي و اجتماعي مربوط به مناطق جنگلي از طرف ديگر برخوردار هستند.
فارغ التحصيلان با دارا شدن درجه مهندسي منابع طبيعي در رشته شيلات، محيط زيست و مرتع و آبخيزداري مي توانند در امور زير مفيد واقع شوند:
1- افزايش اطلاعات و آگاهي هاي افراد نسبت به شيلات و وسايل آن
2- رشد و پرورش قدرت درک مفاهيم اساسي شيلات و آبزيان و زيست گاه هاي آبي
3- توسعه شايسته در کاربرد مناسب ترين روش براي حل مسايل و مشکلات شيلات کشور
4-  کسب مهارت در تهيه ، اجرا و نظارت طرح هاي پژوهشي کاربردي مربوط به شيلات و آبزيان ، فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته مي توانند به عنوان کارشناس در موسسات آموزشي و پژوهشي و در سازمان شيلات کشور و واحدهاي تابعه به عنوان كارشناسان برنامه ها و پروژه ها خدمت کنند.
فارغ التحصيلان گرايش محيط زيست ، اطلاعات ، علايق و آگاهي هاي خود نسبت به محيط زيست و مسائل آن در سطح جهان و به ويژه محيط زيست کشور را افزايش مي دهند. قدرت درک مفاهيم اساسي محيط زيست و محتواي علمي آنها را رشد و پرورش مي دهند و در تهيه و اجرا و نظارت طرح هاي پژوهشي کاربردي مربوط به محيط زيست مهارت لازم را کسب مي کنند.
جنگل داري 
مهندسي جنگل داري و اقتصاد جنگل يکي از گرايش هاي مهندسي منابع طبيعي است که در سطح کارشناسي در بعضي از دانشگاه هاي معتبر کشور ارائه مي گردد.

  هدف از اين رشته تربيت نيروهاي متخصصي است که بتوانند نسبت به طراحي و اجراي طرح هاي جنگل داري در کليه مناطق پنج گانه رويشي ايران  متشکل از طرح هاي جاده سازي ، اندازه گيري و آماربرداري، بهره برداري ، جنگل شناسي و جنگل کاري و مسائل اقتصادي اجتماعي جنگل فعاليت نمايند.
جنگل ها به عنوان اکوسيستم هاي طبيعي ضامن بقاي فعاليت هاي گوناگون موجودات روي زمين بوده و از اهميت فوق العاده اي برخوردارند. نياز جوامع بشري از آغاز خلقت به محصولات متنوع توليدي جنگل روز به روز افزايش يافته و در سال هاي اخير نقش آن را در داشتن محيطي سالم و قابل زيست بيش از پيش احساس مي نمايند.
فعاليت هاي کشاورزي صنعتي و اجتماعي با اين رشته در ارتباطند و به طور مستقيم و غير مستقيم از آن سود مي برند.
جنگل به عنوان منبع طبيعي تجديد شونده، علاوه بر تامين چوب مورد نياز انسان، در پالايش آلودگي هاي هوا ، افزايش ذخاير آبي منطقه ، جلوگيري از فرسايش ، توليد اکسيژن و ايجاد محيطي به عنوان قطب تفريحي و گردشگري موثر است. همچنين به همراه ده ها اثر ديگر ، محيط زيست سالم براي ساير فعاليت هاي اقتصادي و اجتماعي فراهم مي کند.
در سايه حفاظت و مديريت صحيح و مناسب توسط متخصصان اين رشته مي توان بستر سرمايه گذاري هاي کلان اقتصادي و ملي را فراهم نمود و به توسعه پايدار دست يافت.
مرتع و آبخيزداري
هدف تربيت افرادي است که بتوانند در زمينه مراتع و چراگاه هاي طبيعي برنامه ريزي کنند، در اصلاح و احيا و بهره برداري اصولي از آن ها نظارت کرده و طرف مشورت قرار گيرند، در جلوگيري از فرسايش بادي و بيابان زدايي راه کارهاي مختلف طراحي کنند، مديريت حوزه هاي آبخيز سدها را بپذيرند و براي برنامه هاي حفاظت از آب و خاک تجربه کافي کسب نمايند.
علوم و صنايع چوب و کاغذ
ديگر گرايش اين رشته علوم و صنايع چوب و کاغذ است که مجموعه علوم و فنوني را شامل مي شود که با فراگيري آنها ، دانشجويان در زمينه : نحوه رويش و توليد چوب و عوامل موثر بر آن ، اختصاصات ساختماني ، طبقه بندي و درجه بندي چوب ها ، تبديل شيميايي چوب به خمير کاغذ و فرآورده هاي متعدد ديگر ، تبديل مکانيکي و نيز بازرگاني و داد و ستد چوب و توليدات آن ، آگاهي لازم را کسب مي نمايند.
هدف از ايجاد دوره کارشناسي در رشته علوم و صنايع چوب و کاغذ، تربيت افرادي است که با فراگيري مطالب درسي مربوط بتوانند به عنوان کارشناس در بخش هاي دولتي و خصوصي تبديل و توليد چوب و فرآورده هاي آن به برنامه ريزي، مديريت و مشاوره بپردازند و يا در موسسه هاي مختلف تحقيقاتي خدمت نمايند.
با توجه به اين که چوب و صنايع مربوط به آن نقش مهمي را در اقتصاد هر کشوري ايفا مي کنند، ايران را نيز نمي توان از اين قاعده مستثني دانست به خصوص در جهت نيل به خودکفايي در زمينه توليد چوب و کاغذ، جلوگيري از هزينه سالانه ميلياردها ريال ارز، در نهايت نظر به نرخ بالاي رشد جمعيت در ايران و گسترش چشمگير آن در سال هاي آتي و به تبع آن افزايش کلي مصرف چوب و کاغذ متخصصاني تربيت شوند تا بتوانند در زمينه هاي مختلف اين رشته آگاهي هاي کافي کسب نمايند و از عهده انجام آموزش، اجراي تحقيقات ، برنامه ريزي و مديريت در زمينه : استفاده اصولي و کاربرد صحيح چوب و مواد سلولزي ، حفاظت و نگه داري چوب و توليدات آن ، سازه هاي چوبي و توليدات آن ، مقوا و انواع فرآورده هاي تخته اي برآيند.
شيلات
هدف تربيت افرادي است که با علوم مختلف بيولوژي جانوري و گياهي و اکولوژي دريايي به عنوان منابع و زيربناي شيلات آشنا گشته و به شناخت آبزيان داخلي (آب شيرين) و دريايي و نحوه تکثير و پرورش گونه آبزيان بپردازند و وسايل صيد و صيادي و فرآورده هاي آبزيان را بياموزند .
محيط زيست
هدف از آموزش محيط زيست ، توسعه و آگاهي و درک دانشجويان پذيرفته شده در اين دوره به فرآيند و ارتباطات داخلي در محيط هاي طبيعي و مصنوعي به صورتي که به ارزش ها و نظريات ، انگيزه ها و تعهدات خود نسبت به حمايت از محيط زيست جامعه عمل بپوشانند و بتوانند اقداماتي براي حل مسائل محيط زيست و بهبود کيفيت زندگي به عمل آورند.
*﻿آينده شغلي و بازار کار*با توجه به گستردگي منابع طبيعي و منابع جنگلي کشور، فارغ التحصيلان مي توانند در نقاط مختلف ايران جذب سازمان ها و مراکز کاري مربوط شوند. وزارت خانه جهاد کشاورزي ، سازمان جنگل ها و مراتع کشور، موسسات تحقيقاتي منابع طبيعي ، مراکز دولتي ديگر از قبيل وزارت آموزش و پرورش ، شهرداري ها ، سازمان پارک ها و فضاي سبز، سازمان محيط زيست ، طرح هاي جنگل داري خصوصي، شرکت هاي بهره برداري از جنگل ها، نهالستان هاي جنگلي خصوصي و  شرکت هاي مشاوره منابع طبيعي براي تامين کادر کارشناسي خود نياز به استخدام فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته دارند و محل جذب آنها به شمار مي آيند .
مراکز مختلفي به صورت مستقيم و غير مستقيم در فعاليت هاي مربوط به توليد فرآورده هاي چوبي يا تحقيقات پيرامون شاخه هاي مختلف اين رشته نقش دارند که هر يک به تناسب نوع فعاليت خود، اقدام به جذب فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته براي رفع نيازهاي مربوط مي نمايند. کارخانه هاي صنايع چوب توليد کننده فرآورده هاي مختلف چوبي ، کارخانه هاي خمير و کاغذ و وزارت خانه هاي صنايع و معادن به صورت گسترده تر و ساير وزارت خانه ها ، اداره ها و سازمان ها و مراکز دولتي و خصوصي  نظير وزارت آموزش و پرورش و شرکت هاي مختلف مهندسان مشاور، محل جذب تعداد کثيري از فارغ التحصيلان است.

*گزینه2

----------

